# new PPQ/9mm/5''



## hoghead32 (Sep 20, 2013)

went to look at the PPX duty cause their so cheap,$345.cash on Bud's guns but $399 here locally. The gun was big n bulky compared to the PPQ/9mm sitting next to it...and loved the fact it'll b used for a range gun and it had the 5'' barrel. I picked it up and didn't want to let it go...all 23ozs. w/no mag installed.The target that came in the box was all bulls eyes at 15 yds.....been breaking in my 1911's at the range lately and they r slowly getting better but I think this PPQ is gonna kick there butt


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

I also just acquired a PPQ, but the normal version, in the M2 configuration. I haven't had time to shoot it yet, but I love the grips so far.


----------



## hoghead32 (Sep 20, 2013)

These only come in M2 config....watched a guy shoot it on utube,(Hickock 45) ...said it had the best trigger he'd ever reviewed on a polymer pistol also after i reviewed all the different models Walther makes PPQ's have the lightest trigger,quickest reset,and therefore quickest shooting as in a machine gun effect....shoots as fast as u r in pulling the trigger...designed for the military...so heck,when the Zombies try to take over u may have a fighting chance  it's range day today...yea


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

I bought mine based on another review that stated it had the best trigger of all the striker-fired guns. I'm not a fan of strikers, I prefer hammers. And I had actually wanted a P99, but switched to the PPQ after reading the reviews online. Can't wait to take it to the range, along with a Canik 55 TP-9 that I just bought also.


----------



## hoghead32 (Sep 20, 2013)

At the Range it shot better than me n my 1911's....this gun is so cool....made like a watch.....just beautiful....also the duty PPX I looked at has a Hammer although it doesn't seem to protrude fully but it's hammer fired.


----------



## VitalStatistic (May 15, 2014)

I've had my PPQ M1 .40 (4 in) for about a year now - love it. Trigger is fantastic and it was very accurate right out of the box. Thought I'd have issues with the lever mag release, but found I actually like it more than the traditional button release - in fact, like it so much I also bought a PPS .40 for concealed carry.


----------



## hoghead32 (Sep 20, 2013)

I don't know what happened but my PPQ 5" started out nice but was not giving me the accuracy I wanted... after 300 rds.it was all I could do to get 4"n 5" groups at 7yds. I was really trying,spending extra time at the range and getting pi$$ed....after my range day tues. I went straight to my lgs and traded it for a PPX 9mm for a $100 bucks. this is supposed to have a 6.5# opposed to 5.5# trigger on the ppq per the manual....at the range I didn't even notice the take up or should say cocking of the trigger on the ppx before firing....it also began feeling like a 1911 trigger as in very light and an abrupt firing before I was expecting it to...when I got home I measured the trigger pull and it was 4lb. 7 n 8 ozs.went between 6n9 oz....back n forth.I have found that I like this trigger just as much as the PPQ it's just different. I do remember using Mothers Mag Polish on the barrel of the PPQ a few times and looking back it might not have been a good idea...sure had a nice shine thou


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Odd, as I found that my PPQ was quite accurate. Not as good as my HiPowers, but at least as good as a Ruger P-89TH that I used to have and was my within-handgun-defensive-arc measuring stick. Once I got used to the take-up on the PPQ trigger I liked it a lot.


----------

